# VAT Reclaim - Amtico or other fixed flooring?



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

We've just moved into a new build house, and have had Amtico flooring fitted into a few rooms. I understand that as this forms a "fixed flooring" type, VAT can be reclaimed...which is nice 

Has anyone done this before? I'd ask the shop we bought it from, but we've burned our bridges with them due to really bad customer service (unrelated to the actual product) 

There is a claim form on the HMRC website for use by DIY builders for reclaiming VAT - http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channelsPort ... OD1_025223

I guess it's the same form we use, unless anyone knows different?

TIA

Peter


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Did you build the house or purchase it from a builder?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Purchased from a builder - we got the flooring installed within 5-6 weeks of getting the keys

Shop said that didn't matter (at the time of placing the order), but after the hassle we've had with them, wouldn't surprise me if they are wrong


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I don't think you can claim the vat back. If the builder had put it in, then he could have reclaimed the vat but not you as the owner. Similarly if you put a conservatory/extension on the property after taking the house then you would not be able to claim the vat but if the builder had put it on at the time of the build then he could have reclaimed the vat on materials, etc.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You have GOT to be VAT registered to claim VAT :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> You have GOT to be VAT registered to claim VAT :wink:


Unless you are a DIY Builder and are making a one off claim (which I think Peter was trying to do but can't as he is not the builder) within 3 months of the completed build. 
That's how I read the forms anyway but as I work for a developer & all our companies being vat registered we don't have that problem!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I here what you say its for Self Build people :wink:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Me and a mate had this done when we bought our flats 4 years ago, saw a "friendly" interior place that dated the invoice before handover date and didn't charge me VAT on ALL flooring as it was a new build. 
I think the fact that you cannot rely on the supplier will probably scupper this.

joe


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for all replies

The invoices we have are dated before the handover date of the property

I'll ask the local tax office in the next couple of days to confirm whether or not - couldn't get hold of them at all today, but i suspect you are right, and we can't get the VAT reclaimed

Suffice to say, the shop we used to get the carpets and flooring is a complete shambles at anything, other than phoning up for payment (very efficient at that part :roll: ) We refuse to have anything more to do with them anymore


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Ohhh, Amtico! We wanted to lay this in our shower room. Any chance we could take a looky sometime? ;-)


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

If i can remember correctly, when I did my selb build last year these were the rules.

A self builder can claim vat back within six months of the completed build date, but you can only make a claim once. As you were not the self builder you will not be able to, also the builder would not be classed as self builder if he builds houses for a living.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We've had almost 2500sq ft of Karndean fitted. :lol:

Saved the VAT, too. Was started immediately on completion, and as it is fixed to the floor, it counts as part of the fabric of the house. So you are right in that respect.

However, I think you need the fitter to do it - or they SHOULD have included that as part of their quote. We got all our floor covering from the same place, they gave us an all-inclusive price which included the VAT saving, and that's what we're paying.

This week I had my new Roomba delivered, as my old one is practically worn out. iRobot just launched a new model and finally bought it to the UK. Its charging up right now, but should be the perfect thing for a house full of Karndean. :wink:


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Zero rating would normally only apply to building materials incorporated into a building by a builder who is supplying zero rated services such as those supplied in the construction of new qualifying dwellings. Totally different VAT rulings apply to alterations of existing buildings, conversion into flats etc. You would have to get a ruling that relates to your own particular circumstance.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I asked someone from Revenue and Customs but just got a blank look back :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I asked someone from Revenue and Customs but just got a blank look back :roll:


She was probably trying to watch Corrie and you were interrupting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I asked someone from Revenue and Customs but just got a blank look back :roll:
> ...


Nah we were on the last train leg back from Nice she was starting to fade :wink:


----------

